# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Estaciones de Bombeo >  Información sobre Estaciones de Bombeo

## Xuquer

Es interesante saber que existen muchisimas demandas para trasvasar fluidos, el Wikipedia nos define, muy bien por cierto, a groso modo muchas de las aplicaciones, aparte existen sistemas distintos para realizar dichos "movimientos" aunque el principio basicamente sea el mismo.

La tecnologia, aplicada a los grupos de bombeo, ha dado un vuelco importante en la gestión de los recursos empleados para el bombeo, los arrancadores estáticos y principalmente los variadores de frecuencia han conseguido un ahorro energetico muy importante, asi como poder generar un grado de confort para el usuario a nivel de Viviendas, hospitales, hoteles,colegios etc logrando mantener presiones o caudales constantes o variables en función de las necesidades, por ejemplo en los campos de golf, polideportivos etc.
Sobre estos temas puedo ofrecer algo de información si alguien está interesado, por supuesto, desinteresadamente  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   ya que me dedico a esto...principalmente.  :Wink: 


Aqui os pego/copio una buena definición. :Fuente:http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Estaci%C3%B3n_de_bombeo

Las estaciones de bombeo son estructuras destinadas a elevar un fluido desde un nivel energético inicial a un nivel energético mayor. Su uso es muy extendido en los varios campos de la ingeniería, así, se utilizan en:

    * Redes de abastecimiento de agua potable, donde su uso es casi obligatorio, salvo en situaciones de centros poblados próximos de cadenas montañosas, con manantiales situados a una cota mayor;
    * Red de alcantarillado, cuando los centros poblados se sitúan en zonas muy planas, para evitar que las alcantarillas estén a profundidades mayores a los 4 - 5 m;
    * Sistema de riego, en este caso son imprescindibles si el riego es con agua de pozos no artesianos;
    * Sistema de drenaje, cuando el terreno a drenar tiene una cota inferior al recipiente de las aguas drenadas;
    * En muchas plantas de tratamiento tanto de agua potable como de aguas servidas, cuando no puede disponerse de desniveles suficientes en el terreno;
    * Un gran número de plantas industriales.

Generalmente las estaciones de bombeo constan de las siguientes partes:

    * Rejas;
    * Cámara de succión;
    * Las bombas propiamente dichas;
    * Línea de impulsión.
    * Servicios auxiliares:
          o Dispositivos de protección contra el golpe de ariete;
          o Línea de alimentación de energía eléctrica o instalación para almacenamiento de combustible;
          o Sistema de monitoreo y telecomunicaciones

----------


## kastle

Alguien tendria fotos de estaciones de bombeo?

gracias

----------


## Xuquer

> Alguien tendria fotos de estaciones de bombeo?
> 
> gracias



Hola, De que tipo ??  Fecales, Agua sanitaria, grupo de riego, grupos de presión ??


Date de alta en el foro que hasta el 30 de septiembre estamos de oferta  :Big Grin: 

Salu2  :Wink:

----------


## Virgilio

Xuquer, como administrador entendido en la materia,  te paso a continuacion mi caso por si me puedes aclarar mis dudas: 

 Tengo una casa con 3000 m2 de parcela con césped, en la actualidad lo estoy regando con agua potable de la red. Dado el gasto excesivo de agua potable que supone para el riego de la citada parcela,  he perforado a  una profundidad de 6 metros con una aguja de 40m/m  ( la parcela esta lindante a zona húmeda y el mar ) y estoy extrayendo agua.  El problema me surge con los vecinos que me dicen que ese aforo es ilegal y lo tengo que legalizar:

-SE PUEDE LEGALIZAR UN AFORO DE AGUJA DE 40 M/M CON MOTOR DE EXTRACION DE 2 CV

- ESTE AFORO QUE TE COMENTO SE ENTIENDE COMO POZO.

- SE PUEDE LEGALIZAR AL ESTAR LINDANTE A  ZONA HUMEDA.

- CASO DE LEGALIZARLO CUANTO COSTARIA. 

- AL TRATARSE DE UN AFORO DE POCO CAUDAL SERIA MEJOR DEJAR CORRER EL TIEMPO Y NO LEGALIZARLO. 

- DE NO LEGALIZARLO Y TENER ALGUNA DENUNCIA, QUE CONSECUENCIAS ME PODRIA OCASIONAR.


En espera de tus respuestas, te saludo muy atentamente.

----------


## Xuquer

Hola Virgilio, bienvenido al foro.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

No soy administrador, soy moderador, a cada cual lo suyo  :Big Grin: 

Pues aunque mi trabajo es directamente relacionable con parte de lo que comentas, justamente los temas legales no es lo mio.
No obstante es lo que comentas, quiza legal no sea según se ha puesto el tema del agua  :Confused:  pero según que zonas hay perforaciones de aguja casa si casa no y la de enmedio se lo están pensando, te hablo de la zona donde yo estoy ahora de veraneo casi otoñal.

Si no hay ningún humedal cercano al que pudieras perjudicar, si no dejas seco algún vecino, si no molestas con ruidos al vecindario (ruido de motor) si no extraes de noche y de dia...yo lo dejaria según está, lo maximo que te puede pasar es que te manden una carta de las autoridades hidricas de tu zona (CH correspondiente) avisandote de : o bien legalizes el pozo o bien apercibirán de clausura.

En mi humilde opinión yo lo dejaría como está y a ver venir y si pudieses intenta quedar bien con los vecinos y cuentales algo como que estas esperando los permisos o algo así  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   hay gente que no es feliz si al vecino le va bien  :Mad: 


En fin, que tengas suerte  :Cool: 

PD.: Duda, extraes el agua con motor de explosión o electrico ??


salu2  :Wink:

----------


## Virgilio

Muchas gracias por tu pronta contestación. En cuanto al motor de extracción es eléctrico y n o hace apenas ruido. Dejare pasar el tiempo como tu dices y haber que pasa. 

Saludos.

----------


## Jonasino

¿Has tenido novedades con el tiempo que ha pasado?
A un amigo mío en Toledo la CHT acaba de enviarle por algo parecido a lo tuyo una cartita amenazándole con todas las penas del infierno.
Me gustaría saber algo de tu problema. Gracias

----------


## arnau

> Alguien tendria fotos de estaciones de bombeo?
> 
> gracias


Ahi van unas fotos de la central reversible de Bolarque, en Guadalajara. Esta central reversible tiene la peculiaridad que, además de funcionar como tal, también funciona como estación de bombeo para el trasvase Tajo-Segura. El agua es bombeada desde el embalse de Bolarque hasta el de La Bujeda, desde donde parte otro bombeo de menor altura para descender finalmente por gravedad por la cuenca del Segura.

La presa de Bolarque con las tuberías de aspiración de la estación:


La nave con los motores-generadores:


Una de las turbinas-bombas de eje vertical:


Las tuberías de impulsión:


La subestación eléctrica:


Perdonad por la mala calidad de las imágenes, pero están hechas con la cámara de un teléfono...

----------

